# Yo regresaba a casa, entraba en cuarto



## PHart

Is this an acceptable way of saying "Every night it was the same thing. I'd return home, go into my room, and pop pills" in spanish?: "Cada noche era lo mismo. Yo regresaba a casa, entraba en cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas." Thanks in advance.


----------



## HoneyHoney

PHart said:


> Is this an acceptable way of saying "Every night it was the same thing. I'd return home, go into my room, and pop pills" in spanish?: "Cada noche era lo mismo. Yo regresaba a casa, entraba en cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas." Thanks in advance.



Hola: creo que la manera más natural sería decir: "Todas las noches era/hacía lo mismo. Regresaba a casa, entraba a mi cuarto y me _atiborraba _con pastillas"

I don't think _atiborrar_ is the best term. Maybe you can find something better. 
Good luck!!


----------



## PHart

Why do you need the possessive adjective before 'cuarto'? Isn't it implied?


----------



## Plangam

"Every night it was the same thing. I'd return home, go into my room, and pop pills"
"Cada noche era lo mismo: regresaba a casa, entraba a mi cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas."

"Go into my room" = "entrar a mi cuarto"
"Go into her room" = "entrar a su cuarto"
"Go into his room" = "entrar en su cuarto"
"Go into the room" = "entrar a el(al) cuarto"

Las preposiciones os exigen un artículo...


----------



## PHart

Why is is better to use 'entrar a mi cuarto'?


----------



## Plangam

If you say "entrar a cuarto", "cuarto" would be describing to the verb (entrar), like in: "entrar a fuerzas", "comer en cantidad", "vivir en voluntad."
To separe the idea of the word "cuarto", you need to establish it a identity, the article (el) gives you that.

If now you change the previous examples, adding an article in each one, you can see the difference:
"comer en la cantidad (exacta)" "vivir en la voluntad (del señor)" "entrar a las fuerzas (armadas)"


----------



## PHart

what about in 'entrar *en* cuarto'?


----------



## Plangam

"Cuarto" would be still describing to "entrar."

V.gr.:
"Entrar en forma brutal."
"vivir en soledad."
"morir en acción."

Notice what happens if you add an article:
"Entrar en la forma brutal (de...)."
"vivir en la soledad (de...)."
"morir en la acción (de...)."


----------



## PHart

Thank you. I understand. So 'entrar en cuarto' would not be understood at all?


----------



## Plangam

No diría lo que supongo que quieres decir.
En esa oración el sentido es vago, ya que "cuarto" no se afirma como sustantivo(un lugar) sin el artículo...


----------



## PHart

Sé que puedo ser demasiado persistente, pero ¿se entiende el sentido en el contexto? No puede significar nada menos 'habitación' en este contexto, ¿no?


----------



## flljob

Entraba al cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas. No se especifica a cuál de todos los cuartos entraba. O también puede ser que la casa solo tenía uno y era ahí adonde entraba. Lo mejor es usar el posesivo: entraba a mi cuarto. 
En el contexto solo puede ser habitación.


----------



## Plangam

flljob said:


> Entraba al cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas. No se especifica a cuál de todos los cuartos. O también puede ser que la casa solo tenía uno y era ahí adonde entrabas. Lo mejor es usar el posesivo: entraba a mi cuarto.
> En el contexto solo puede ser habitación.



Creo que "entraba al cuarto" está gramáticamente correcta, por lo que estoy en desacuerdo...

"entraba al cuarto" termina siendo "entraba a el cuarto"

Y creo que a lo que se referió PHart fue a que si se podía prescindir del artículo(no únicamente del posesivo) y seguir al mismo tiempo conservando el sentido de la oración, en lo cual también estoy en desacuerdo.

Y creo que el problema reside en que en el inglés el artículo puede ser omitido, ya que se entiende en el contexto, a lo cual vino la pregunta de PHart, si no me equivoco.

Sin el artículo deja de tener el sentido que tiene en el inglés...


----------



## PHart

Describo el cuarto en que él se atiborra de pastillas cada día. Sólo hay un cuarto en que él hace esto. Es como su rutina diaria. No es necesariamente su dormitorio. (En realidad, escribo en la forma de un diario y más tarde se revela que es, de hecho, su oficina). Por esto, ¿tiene sentido mi frase?


----------



## Plangam

PHart said:


> Sé que puedo ser demasiado persistente, pero ¿se entiende el sentido en el contexto? No puede significar nada menos 'habitación' en este contexto, ¿no?



Sin el artículo deja de ser un sustantivo en forma, ya que termina describiendo la forma en que se realiza la acción.


----------



## Plangam

PHart said:


> Describo el cuarto en que él se atiborra de pastillas cada día. Sólo hay un cuarto en que él hace esto. Es como su rutina diaria. No es necesariamente su dormitorio. (En realidad, escribo en la forma de un diario y más tarde se revela que es, de hecho, su oficina). Por esto, ¿tiene sentido mi frase?



"Cada noche era lo mismo. Yo regresaba a casa, entraba en el cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas."

Creo que no importa si no usas el posesivo (aún si en el original en inglés tienes "my"), mas debes usar un artículo...

Y quizá deba persistir en hacer una sóla oración...

"Cada noche era lo mismo: regresaba a casa, entraba en aquel cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas."


----------



## flljob

"Cada noche era lo mismo: regresaba a casa, entraba en el/al cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas." 

No necesitas el pronombre _yo_, puedes decir _entrar en_ o _entrar a_. Por acá se usa mucho más _entrar a_. Es indispensable el artículo antes de cuarto.
Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Quizá lo que te confunde de la oración, es que en la segunda parte ("regresaba a casa") no usas un artículo, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## PHart

Sí, me confunde un poco. Pero, también estoy confundido porque por el contexto, sólo puede significar 'habitación.'


----------



## Plangam

No puedes decir:
"Habitación es grande"
"habitación es bella"

Necesitas que sea:
"La/mi/su habitación es grande"
"La/mi/su habitación es bella"

En la oración "Regresaba a casa"
"casa" describe a "regresaba" y no es precisamente un sustantivo.
"regresaba a prisa"
"regresaba a paso lento"


----------



## flljob

PHart said:


> Sí, me confunde un poco. Pero, también estoy confundido porque por el contexto, sólo puede significar 'habitación.'


* habitación *
*4 *En sentido restringido, cada uno de los departamentos en que está dividida una *vivienda; se excluyen generalmente la cocina, el cuarto de baño y cualquier otro no destinado a permanecer en él: *‘Un piso de siete habitaciones, cocina y dos cuartos de baño’*. 
(DUE)
Pues no te preocupes. Cuarto es lo mismo que habitación.


----------



## PHart

Sí, pero ¿no es diferente porque es el sujeto?


----------



## Plangam

Creo que es por el hecho de que sólo puede significar "habitación", que no puede prescindir de un artículo...


----------



## PHart

flljob said:


> Pues no te preocupes. Cuarto es lo mismo que habitación.[/COLOR]



No comprendo lo que quiere decir flljob aquí.


----------



## PHart

My final question: Is it understood without the article?


----------



## Plangam

No, that I supose is my final answer...ja.


----------



## PHart

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Plangam

Lamento no saber despejar vuestra duda...


----------



## PHart

Un título del sitio web llamado noticiaaldia.com dice "Militares intentan *entrar a habitación* de Correa: 'si algo me pasa, mi amor infinito a la patria' "


----------



## Plangam

"habitación" describe a "entrar", así como "casa" describe a "regresar", mas la oración está incorrecta...

"Militares intentan *entrar a habitación* por Correa: 'si algo me pasa, mi amor infinito a la patria' " 
"Militares intentan *entrar a la habitación* de Correa: 'si algo me pasa, mi amor infinito a la patria' "

Sería como decir "Regresar a casa de Juan", lo cual creo que es usado en algunas partes de Sudamérica, pero lo considero incorrecto...

"Regresar a la casa de Juan."
"Regresar a casa por Juan."


----------



## capitas

No le des más vueltas. Habitación/cuarto tiene que llevar artículo, sea el que sea, como casi todos los sustantivos en español.
Casa es una excepción y un  mal ejemplo para comparar, porque cuando se usa en el sentido de "home" (me voy a casa, estoy en casa ,¿vás a casa?) no lleva nunca artículo definido, llevando implícito (y a veces explícito) el adjetivo posesivo: Me voy a (MI) casa, Me quedo en (MI) casa ¿ Te vas a (TU) casa ?


----------



## donbill

PHart said:


> Sí, me confunde un poco. Pero, también estoy confundido porque por el contexto, sólo puede significar 'habitación.'



I don't know if this adds anything or not, but here goes.

*Entrar en mi/el cuarto* and *entrar al/a mi cuarto* are both acceptable.  A lot depends on which side of the Atlantic you're on. But you do have to use the preposition.

_En casa_ means _at home;_ _en la casa_ means _in the house_ (the structure). (I'll qualify the statement by saying that's usually the case. Context determines almost everything.)

When you use _volver a casa_, you're not necessarily expressing the idea that you're going to just a building. You're going to the place you live, eat, laugh, cry, etc. _Volver a casa_, then, means _I'm going home_.

I always worry when I post something like this. I fear that it will be taken the wrong way. I never mean to insult with basic information, and I hope I have not done so in this case.

¡ánimo!


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> I don't know if this adds anything or not, but here goes.
> 
> *Entrar en mi/el cuarto* and *entrar al/a mi cuarto* are both acceptable.  A lot depends on which side of the Atlantic you're on. But you do have to use the preposition.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## PHart

donbill said:


> _En casa_ means _at home;_ _en la casa_ means _in the house_ (the structure). (I'll qualify the statement by saying that's usually the case. Context determines almost everything.)
> 
> When you use _volver a casa_, you're not necessarily expressing the idea that you're going to just a building. You're going to the place you live, eat, laugh, cry, etc. _Volver a casa_, then, means _I'm going home_.



I understand that, but, by that logic, wouldn't entrar en cuarto express that you're not just going into a physical space, but that you are going to the place where you (in this case) pop pills every night? Maybe it's just with the word 'casa.' 
But, also, I have seen in spanish newspaper websites, 'entrar en habitación.' Is this the same idea?


----------



## donbill

PHart said:


> I understand that, but, by that logic, wouldn't entrar en cuarto express that you're not just going into a physical space, but that you are going to the place where you (in this case) pop pills every night? Maybe it's just with the word 'casa.'
> But, also, I have seen in spanish newspaper websites, 'entrar en habitación.' Is this the same idea?



That's an interesting question. For such subtleties, however, we must rely on the nativos. I would not be surprised to hear _entrar en casa_, because _en_ _casa_ is a set phrase; but I'm not sure that the article can be omitted. (Let's wait to see what the nativos say.) And, of course, there are some expressions--_entrar en razón_, for example--which do not require the article.

What you've seen on websites may be written in abbreviated, journalistic style, so I wouldn't trust it very much.

I'm sorry that I can't answer your question authoritatively, but I'm sure we'll get some good responses from other foreros.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> What you've seen on websites may be written in abbreviated, journalistic style, so I wouldn't trust it very much.



I agree once again. In any other context, only Tarzán says *yo entro en habitación y me siento en cama*...


----------



## cbrena

PHart said:


> Is this an acceptable way of saying "Every night it was the same thing. I'd return home, go into my room, and pop pills" in spanish?: "Cada noche era lo mismo. Yo regresaba a casa, entraba en cuarto y me atiborraba de pastillas." Thanks in advance.


 
_Todas las noches eran iguales_. _Regresaba a casa, entraba en *mi* habitación y me atiborraba de pastillas._
No le des más vueltas, necesitas usar _*mi* habitación_ al igual que necesitas usar_ *my* room._
Con _casa _puedes poner el posesivo o no, es opcional, pero normalmente en una frase como esta no lo usaríamos. Es un caso especial, pero no difícil de entender, en inglés también es diferente, tu dices _I go home _sin usar *to my. *


Podrías usar _cuarto_ o _dormitorio_.



PHart said:


> Describo el cuarto en que él se atiborra de pastillas cada día. Sólo hay un cuarto en que él hace esto. Es como su rutina diaria. No es necesariamente su dormitorio. (En realidad, escribo en la forma de un diario y más tarde se revela que es, de hecho, su oficina). Por esto, ¿tiene sentido mi frase?


 
Si al final_ home _no era su casa y _room _no era *su* habitación o *su* cuarto o *su* dormitorio, la traducción ya no te vale, pero el posesivo o un artículo sigues necesitándole.

Si la oficina estaba en su casa, puedes simplemente cambiar _mi habitación_ por _*mi *estudio._

Si el tema es que llama _home _a su oficina, empieza a complicarse la cosa.

_Cada noche era lo mismo. Regresaba al lugar, entraba en *mi* sitio y me atiborraba de pastillas._ 

La traducción es bien rarita, pero es que la frase en inglés refiriéndose a una oficina, tampoco es muy clara. No obstante siempre con el posesivo o con el artículo.
La frase en inglés dice _I'd return home... _por lo tanto podrías decir_ Cada noche regresaría... entraría... me atiborraría. _Pero depende de cómo esté escrito el resto del texto.

Resumen:
Siempre, sin excepcion *mi cuarto* o *el cuarto, mi habitación *o* la habitación, mi sitio *o *el sitio, mi lugar *o* el lugar, etc.*


----------

